# USB 3.0 PCIE Karte in PCIE2 Slot?



## attilarw (2. Februar 2016)

Guten Tag,

ich wollte wissen ob ich eine USB 3.0 PCIE karte an einem langem PCIE2 Slot nutzen kann? Mein mainboard hat keinen kurzen Slot wie ich es schon auf anderen gesehen habe.

Mainboard: http://www.asrock.com/mb/photo/B75 Pro3-M(L1).jpg


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Februar 2016)

Bin der Meinung das funzt ohne Probleme....würde es einfach ausprobieren


----------



## attilarw (2. Februar 2016)

Ich habe keine Karte, und bevor ich eine bestelle um diese dann zurückzuschicken weil es grundsätzlich nicht funktioniert muss nicht sein, den Postboten und der Umwelt zuliebe .

Ich dachte an so eine Karte: CSL - 4-Port USB 3.0 Karte PCIe Express: Amazon.de: Computer & ZubehÃ¶r

Mir geht es einfach darum ein paar zusätzliche USB Ports zu schaffen, könnte auch USB2 sein, könnte dort dann ja Maus Tastatur usw. anschließen.


----------



## Einwegkartoffel (2. Februar 2016)

Funktioniert  Meine Soundkarte steckte auch mal auf einem "langen" (PCIe 16x wenn mich nicht alles täuscht) Port


----------



## attilarw (2. Februar 2016)

Okay


----------



## kelevra (3. Februar 2016)

Das funktioniert problemlos. Man kann jede PCIe x1 Karte in x16-Slots stecken und sie funktioniert ohne Unterschied zu einem x1 Slot. Die elektrische Schaltung ist die gleiche.


----------



## hendrosch (3. Februar 2016)

Kann das Bild von deinem MB nicht sehen, aber du musst vorsichtig sein, bei den meisten Mainboards hängt zumindest der zweite (zusätzlich zum ersten in dem in der Regel die Grafikkarte steckt) 16x Slot an der CPU, wenn du den nutzt halbiert sich der Durchsatz für die Grafikkarte.


----------



## Dr Bakterius (3. Februar 2016)

Du könntest aber auch über einen aktiven USB Hub nachdenken


----------



## attilarw (3. Februar 2016)

hendrosch schrieb:


> Kann das Bild von deinem MB nicht sehen, aber du musst vorsichtig sein, bei den meisten Mainboards hängt zumindest der zweite (zusätzlich zum ersten in dem in der Regel die Grafikkarte steckt) 16x Slot an der CPU, wenn du den nutzt halbiert sich der Durchsatz für die Grafikkarte.



Ist ein Asrock B75 Pro 3M


Keine Ahnung wie es da ist.


----------



## DOcean (3. Februar 2016)

da bei dem Board die zweiten nicht von der CPU kommen (sind nur 2.0 Lanes) passt das so wie gewünscht

Aufpassen muss man bei MB die 2 oder mehr PCIE 3.0 Slots haben, da kann es zu einer ungünstigen Aufteilung kommen

(Das gilt natürlich nur wenn überhaupt 3.0 PCIE vorhanden ist auf dem MB)


----------



## Stern1710 (3. Februar 2016)

Also prinzipiell geht das natürlich. Man muss ja nicht alles ausnutzen, was da ist an Lanes .


----------



## attilarw (3. Februar 2016)

Danke, wieder was gelernt


----------

